# Kismet picked up sit so fast!! WATCH!!



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm so proud of her!! At seven weeks, she is now sitting on command! One day of work!! <3 There is nothing vicious in this dog!!

Just a video I made for her!!<3 By the way, first time EVER using a clicker to train. So I know I wasn't perfect but she really responds to it! <3 I did charge it and she loves it!!


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones (Mar 29, 2010)

:') That's really fantastic.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh that is great!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

<~~~ teary. thats awesome.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

You need to keep this dog or give her to me. 

Does she have downed pasterns?


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Your a great person and this dog will have a great life.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> You need to keep this dog or give her to me.
> 
> Does she have downed pasterns?


Personally, I don't think she has downed pasterns, I'm not REALLY knowledgeable in it. I just know what they look like and I just see really large feet... 

You tell me your personal opinion!


















Also, I'm only fostering her. I'm not keeping her. Were waiting on adopting her. Looking for the next family in the mean time!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

No, she doens't have downed pasterns. It just looks like it from above, I guess. Could just be the bony puppy look. She looks fine from the side, just odd from above. :shrug:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Yea, she is REALLY thin.... I agree too, her feet look massive but she doesn't have much meat on them, so they look boney and long....


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Feed that puppy! What'reya doin' over there!?

Haha, I kid.


----------



## starrluvsjackson (Feb 24, 2011)

aww what a smart little girl ..and vicious indeed! you got a killer on your hands!!:rofl:


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Is Killian a foster too?  I call dibs!!!

You are doing wonderful things. I admire you for the work you do.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Killian is NOT a foster! Kizzy however was, this thread has been dead for quite a while now.... Hmmmm, I see you trying to sneak him to your place! I'm watching you!


----------



## ColieBear (Apr 13, 2011)

this honestly made me cry (in a good way) and made me think about all the poor little darlings that aren't given a chance. There is no such thing as a dog who is vicious or mean out of their own nature in my opinion. I don't even see anything that could possibly be considered vicious in this adorable sweetness. Thank you so much for fostering her and finding her a loving home. (If I had the means on top of having a 12 week old german shepherd to take her, I would.) People are sick. On a lighter note, she is so smart and beautiful! Great job!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

She was very smart, I enjoyed fostering her and god giving me the chance to run across her and save her. She is with an AMAZING new forever home. She is thriving SO well! I'm so proud of her! <3


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Killian is NOT a foster! Kizzy however was, this thread has been dead for quite a while now.... Hmmmm, I see you trying to sneak him to your place! I'm watching you!


CAUGHT!!!! 
:lurking:


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

What a reminder this is to all the dangerous banned breeds, That not every dog is a vicious dog, Glad this pup fell in to your hands! Goodness what an emotional video!! But it hits home that these dogs need proper training and someone willing to put alot of time and effort in to them can make them family friendly dogs rather than just gangland status symbols.!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> What a reminder this is to all the dangerous banned breeds, That not every dog is a vicious dog, Glad this pup fell in to your hands! Goodness what an emotional video!! But it hits home that these dogs need proper training and someone willing to put alot of time and effort in to them can make them family friendly dogs rather than just gangland status symbols.!


I agree.... I think if people would get their heads out of their..... ummm, you know what, and realized the bully breeds are sweeties when raised and bred right, ALL breeds are!! I'm glad she had good start to life, and a chance at life!


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

Even though it's quite some time, the inspiration one can take from the video definitely wont't change. Good job I must say, I'm now more motivated than ever!


----------

